# I can't boot up my RPI4



## gonzalo2099 (Aug 23, 2020)

Hi, just i was trying to install freebsd on my rpi4. Maybe i'm doing something wrong, i follow the steps to burn the img file but when i put my sdcard on rpi4 and turn it on nothing happens, just black screen.

Please help !!!


----------



## George (Aug 23, 2020)

I don't see a RPI4 image on the official site.
https://www.freebsd.org/where.html

Maybe the build is currently broken.


----------



## T-Daemon (Aug 23, 2020)

Have you used the RPI3 image for the Raspberry Pi 4 as specified by the wiki? If you did which release, -RELEASE, -STABLE or -CURRENT? Also have a look at the 6. Known Issues/hints for the RPI4 in the wiki.


----------



## mark_j (Aug 23, 2020)

RPI4 uses a different boot method to RPI3. FreeBSD 13 is the current basis for RPI4 (If I recall correctly).

It does boot, but there are other issues. This is usual with such a closed-source SoC.

Others can answer to the status of it.


----------



## Mjölnir (Aug 23, 2020)

All those ARM SoCs are very _linuxish_, sadly so.  Another argument for my mantra: there's much benefit in widening FreeBSD's userbase, since then the vendors would have a reason to take care for a better portability.  The trend for ARM on consumer devices goes up steadily, and FreeBSD is far behind.


----------



## T-Daemon (Aug 23, 2020)

mark_j said:


> FreeBSD 13 is the current basis for RPI4 (If I recall correctly).



That seems to be the case. Skimming through the freebsd-arm mailing list archive mails suggests the RPI4 requires 13-CURRENT for the time being.

To the OP, if the official 13-CURRENT RPI3 image doesn't boot ( latest image from 2020-Aug-13 ), there is a step by step guide from a subscriber of the August 2020 mails how to bring the RPI4 to boot:



			current best practice to start FreeBSD / Raspberry Pi 4
		


According to the wiki regarding the RPI4:  "_you will get a nearly fully working RPI4(both 4&8GB-models) TODAY  , means : HDMI/USB keyboard/mouse/USB-HDD/Gigabit Ethernet_".


----------



## mark_j (Aug 23, 2020)

mjollnir said:


> All those ARM SoCs are very _linuxish_, sadly so.  Another argument for my mantra: there's much benefit in widening FreeBSD's userbase, since then the vendors would have a reason to take care for a better portability.  The trend for ARM on consumer devices goes up steadily, and FreeBSD is far behind.


This is true but nearly all of the SoCs I've looked at have native support by their creators for Linux. Because it's such a closed source, secretive society around ARM I'm convinced FreeBSD should put its resources towards a future of RISC five.


----------



## gonzalo2099 (Aug 24, 2020)

Thanks so much, I will try again with all this new information.

Thanks all for the fast reply


----------

